# Thoughts on good park bindings



## Paint8385 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok I just bought a Danny Kass Gnu board and I am needing some good park bindings. I am hearing Union contacts, Drake LTD and flow contraband. Any thoughts on anything, I am not trying to buy the cheapest bindings so anything is an option.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm riding flux for my park binding this year and I'm pretty impressed.

I'd recommend the sf45...the ankle strap adjustment allows for a flexy skate feeling while the base is supportive enough to handle any size landings. Don't waste your time on anything lower in the line.


----------



## Paint8385 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yea ill have to look into those. I briefly glanced over them, says they are stiff not much flex? If im not mistaken you want high flex right? When doing Park?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Most people are going to prefer a softer binding in the park, but you still don't want them to be softer than your board wants. Being that Kass is probably known best as a pipe jocky his current model probably still caters to that. Meaning it will be a little stiffer torsionally and probably midstiff tip to tail. So SF45's will get you the control of the board that you would want. And flus is knowwn for pillow comfortable straps.

I have been really liking my Flow M9se's lately and those or the standard M9's will be great. SE's will have a bit more top end play but with the aluminum heelcup I've actually found them to be a hair more responsive edge to edge.

Thirdly check out Raiden Phantoms. Dual airbags will keep the chatter from your knees but keeps the feel lively, solid smooth ratchets, great park skate influenced highback, great toestrap, and a comfy ankle strap.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Paint8385 said:


> Ok I just bought a Danny Kass Gnu board and I am needing some good park bindings. I am hearing Union contacts, Drake LTD and flow contraband. Any thoughts on anything, I am not trying to buy the cheapest bindings so anything is an option.



If you're going to go with Contacts, at least get the contact pro. DK's board is on the stiffer side and the contacts will be outstiffed by that board. I didn't like them on my GNU Carbon Credit, because I felt like they were REALLY unresponsive, they worked much better on my draft.

That being said, it's all about preference, I have a friend that rides a YES optimistic with regular contacts and he's pretty fucking good.


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Gnu park bindings are nice. Not very expensive. And ya can stay with the gnu theme. Not that that matters much.


----------

